

Multiuser WebGL/Three.js particle system painting - DrBlowdart
http://wire.2x.io

======
superrad
Upon opening, TTP (Time To Phallus) was about 6 seconds.

~~~
5hoom
Yeah.

This is really impressive and something with this mechanic would make a great
kids game _if_ there was any conceivable way that you could avoid little
johnny being scared for life via the "TTP" effect…

------
wgx
WOW. Very responsive and frame rate never dipped below 40fps. Although, my
fans have just activated on the 2011 MBP Quad core i7!

------
Dav3xor
Three.js is awesome, I just wish it had better documentation.

I threw this together in a couple hours:

<http://www.davesgalaxy.com/site_media/test.html>

